# Question about 3's



## MightyMouse (30 Jul 2006)

Hey everyone I am starting my trades in Borden on Jan 15th and was curious if I am allowed to use a personal laptop during course?

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## RHC_2_MP (2 Aug 2006)

Actually mighty mouse, you can have a personal laptop or computer in your room during the course, but for in class stuff they actually supply one for you.  The only down side is that you can't take it with you back and forth.  So i suggest you get yourself a datastick or flash drive, (most of the guys on my course have a 1GB but I'm getting along fine with a 512MB) so you can take your work back to the room with you.  Congratulations buddy and watch out for CPO2 Amerault...


----------



## Shamrock (2 Aug 2006)

And *memorize*, as in verbatim, the following:

     NDA Section 156
     Criminal Code of Canada Section 495


----------



## MightyMouse (2 Aug 2006)

Wow! thanks for the info everyone, if anyone else wants to chime in and give me a few tips for my upcoming course feel free. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Aug 2006)

Mostly standard stuff.  Read through the forums for tips others have gotten about their trades training, apply it as neccessary.  Basically, don't invent work for yourselves through negligence/stupidity, don't interpret orders, and don't create unneccessary work for stuff n' giggles.  Keep your kit at a very high standard; think, boots shiney enough to see your teeth when you smile and shirts creased sharp enough to shave with them.  Anything less than that may be a pass, but to a professional, is a disgrace.

Study study study.  Given something to study, memorize it.  Given something to review, study it.  Given something to read, review it.


----------



## captjtq (8 Aug 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

> Study study study.  Given something to study, memorize it.  Given something to review, study it.  Given something to read, review it.



Quoted just the above - but the entire post is very good advice. One piece of advice - if you get the chance, *don't* try to date the School Chief's daughter... (heard a great anecdote about this happening to a previous school CWO)

JTQ


----------



## MightyMouse (8 Aug 2006)

Also very good advise i'll have to give it a try,


----------



## Kurhaus (14 Aug 2006)

To add to Shamrock's comment, memorize all your references to your powers of arrest, charter of rights. powers of a peace officer, etc.  Your instructors will hammer this into anyway as the School Chief loves to surprise/torment the students (QL 3's, 5's).  He has been known to attend the classroom, without warning and throw questions at the students about these topics.  He even did this to my 6A crse, so know your references.  The Chief has also been known to halt a course while it was marching to the academy and do the same thing.

One final bit of advice, "stay out of trouble and ensure your course mates do the same!"   

Go out and enjoy drinks with your friends when you get the time, but the academy will not tolerate any serious incidents  (i.e. fighting, impaired driving, sexual assault etc).  I have lost count of the number of students who have been kicked off course because of incidents of this nature. 

The MP motto is "Discipline by Example" so if you can't display discipline at this basic level then the academy won't keep you around.


----------



## Shamrock (15 Aug 2006)

[


----------



## FAULK (24 Oct 2006)

I've just been accepted for the MP trade and I head out for my Basic on Nov. 4th (starts on the 6th)

My question is about the MP QL3s 
My girlfriend and I have planned to get married Aug 18th (that date falls on a Saturday but I will be on my QL3 course)
My question is do you get every weekend off? What are the weekday hours like?
Is it at all possible to get any days off while on course, or is that a stupid question?


Any information would be helpful.

Brandon


----------



## captjtq (28 Oct 2006)

I don't know about planning too hard on getting married while on course. You should have some weekends off, but you shouldn't count on them, that's for sure.

I can't speak for weekday hours, but inspections/PT should normally be done by 7, class for 8 or so, then normal workdays until about 5pm or so. There is a lot of coursework, so your evenings will undoubtedly be spent doing homework/classwork. Bring a laptop, if you have one, it'll help.  

I would suggest that it's too early to plan a wedding (firmly anyway), you won't know if you're going to have that weekend off until you're there. When you get on the ground, let your course staff know about your plans, and see if they jive with the course schedule. You're unlikely to get weekdays off, or any kind of weekday leave while there - the schedule is pretty jam-packed even though it is six months long. 

Good luck, and best advice I can give: be patient. It's a long course, but you're getting some of the best police training in the country.


----------



## Shamrock (28 Oct 2006)

If you haven't signed the dotted line and aren't already common-law:
Quick civil cermenony and consolodate your F&E in one home, declare this your primary residence, sign and go on course.  After getting posted (upon successful completion of your course), your move and your spouse's relocation will not be at your expense.  Then have the big to-do.

If you have signed the dotted line and aren't already common-law:
Be very careful about moving your stuff.  If you move it around while you're gone, you may lose your entitlement to your relocation expenses.

This probably goes without saying given the trade you're going in to, but if you're not lawfully entitled to declare common-law then don't try.  These cases are unfortunately common and very easy to spot.  People getting caught doing it may get their wrists slapped or even charged.  Personally, I think there's greater risk to in these people getting away with it.


To build up on CaptJTQ's bit, if you have a wireless router and a printer bring 'em.  Save your buddies some cash while on course (it'll also free up a lot of visual clutter with less cables and modems out).  A word processor with spell and grammar check is handy, too.


----------



## MightyMouse (3 Nov 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> If you haven't signed the dotted line and aren't already common-law:
> Quick civil cermenony and consolodate your F&E in one home, declare this your primary residence, sign and go on course.  After getting posted (upon successful completion of your course), your move and your spouse's relocation will not be at your expense.  Then have the big to-do.
> 
> If you have signed the dotted line and aren't already common-law:
> Be very careful about moving your stuff.  If you move it around while you're gone, you may lose your entitlement to your relocation expenses.



Very good advice!  I wasn't told any of that before and my fiance and myself moved into a smaller cheaper apartment before i left for borden and everything that i couldn't fit into the new apartment i got the military to store.  Now everything that is at my fiance's apartment i will have to move at my own expense.  :-\  So if you can store extra stuff with a friend or family member it will save you in the long run.

Also.  If you are un-married or not common law before you come to Borden you will have to pay for rations and quaters which was around $500 a month, and no seperation pay. If you get married or become common law after being posted to borden you will still not eligable to recieve free r&q or seperation pay.  Which is my situation, I was posted to Borden the begining of October and i'm getting married december and i'm not going to be entitled to anything apparently.


----------



## Shamrock (5 Nov 2006)

MightyMouse said:
			
		

> I wasn't told any of that before ...



Didja ask before moving?


----------



## MightyMouse (5 Nov 2006)

Ummm...No  :


----------

